# Questions about Leesville Lake



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

I have never fished Leesville Lake. My dad and I are thinking about going there this fall for muskie and I'm just wondering if you guys had any tips about the lake. I have fished a lot in Cave Run in Kentucky and I fish a few streams for muskie here in southern Ohio. We are going to take a trip up there in a few weeks to at least see the lake before we decide to take a trip for fishing. What kind of structure/cover can we expect in the lake? weeds? stumps/timber? Just curious. This is my first post so I'm sorry if I posted in the wrong area.

Thanks


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

I fish Leesville regularly but for bass and saugeye. During the course of a year I usually land 2-3 musky while bass fishing and they are in the 34-40" range. Leesville has weeds and pads and the deepest water is in dam area at 38'. There is also a lot of laydowns. I would say that especially now through late fall most of the fisherman are musky guys. Most of the musky activity I have seen is in the north branch but that is probably because I fish it the most. Muskingum Watershed has lake maps of the area before the lake was built that shows the lake edge and the contour lines, buildings, mines, roads etc. This would be a big help to you. You can check their website at MWCD but I am not sure what you can get. There office is in New Philadelphia on 3rd St NW and just ask for fishing maps. Sheet 1 will give you most of the lake. I hope this helps.


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info sparkman. I will be visiting the lake next weekend. I also plan on stopping by Piedmont and Salt Fork as well, since I have also heard good things about both of these lakes. I fish Scioto Brush a lot and I plan on starting to fish Sunfish Creek(pike county) since I have found some people on Sunfish that will let me park and launch my pond prowler boat. I'm looking forward to seeing the country up in that area. It has been a long while since I've been to the Cambridge area.


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Not sure what you are fishing out of but Leesville and Piedmont have 10 HP limits. If you go to Salt Fork be careful because of the unlimited HP. You can get in trouble in a small boat.


----------

